# List Your Fave WOC Beauty Bloggers



## StyleBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

Within the last week, I've come across a *bunch *of dope blogs by fellow WOC! Before I started my blog last week, I literally only knew of a few, now I seem to be coming across new ones every day!  Loving it.

  	Who are your fave WOC beauty bloggers that you follow? List links so we can check them out!

  	Some of the ones I've come across in the last week:
http://makeupmoon.blogspot.com
http://clumpsofmascara.com
http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/
http://www.cosmeticpassion.com/
http://addictedtoallthingspretty.com


  	So many good ones.  I know I'm forgetting a bunch!


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 6, 2012)

I think your blog is really nice. I'd also like to add......

http://www.afrobella.com/

http://musingsofacitygirl.com/


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 7, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I think your blog is really nice. I'd also like to add......
> 
> http://www.afrobella.com/
> 
> http://musingsofacitygirl.com/




  	Aww thank you!  do you have a blog?
  	I forgot about those two! I used to watch drbrooklyn on YT all the time


----------



## honybr (Feb 7, 2012)

StyleBlack I really enjoy your blog as well.  I'll add Tina's blog:  http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 7, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Aww thank you!  do you have a blog?
> I forgot about those two! I used to watch drbrooklyn on YT all the time



 	Nope. I don't have one.


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a few to add to the list!

http://www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com/

http://aceyourface.co.uk/

http://www.meek-n-mild.com/

http://www.makeupbycandie.com/

http://www.crystalis007.com/

http://www.eyeadorepretty.com/

http://silverlipsbeauty.com/

http://www.makeupafterdark.blogspot.com/

http://www.vexinthecity.com/

http://www.umapreve.com/


----------



## tchristi (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.crystalis007.com
  	http://thefancyface.blogspot.com
  	http://www.stealmyheartlovee.com
  	/http://www.glam-morena.com/


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! You ladies are the best. Thanks for all the links!

  	ETA: Thank you honybr!


----------



## afulton (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are some more:

http://micheleista.blogspot.com/
http://www.fabdiva20.com/
http://xxblackbeautyxx.blogspot.com/
http://www.trinajmakeup.blogspot.com/
http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/
http://killerlipgloss.com/
http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/
http://www.stealmyheartlovee.com/
http://blushingforbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow!  Good looking out!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 16, 2012)

how did Erin's blog not make this list???

http://www.scandalousbeautyonline.com


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 22, 2012)

:bump:  Thanks, Ashley!


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 25, 2012)

Forgot some!!

http://wonders-of-beauty.blogspot.com/
http://eyeshadowjunkie.com/
http://www.makeup4play.com/
http://frootibeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## afulton (Feb 25, 2012)

^^Awesome!^^


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Feb 29, 2012)

You are so very sweet for mentioning my little site. Thank you .


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 29, 2012)

AceYourFaceUK said:


> You are so very sweet for mentioning my little site. Thank you .



 	It's been very informative!


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks for the shout out StyleBlack  i really like your blog but i think you already know that lol i keep saying it to everyone

  	everyone seemed to already mention the woc beauty bloggers i already follow. i dont think i have anything new to add. But I always keep my eyes open


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 1, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> thanks for the shout out StyleBlack  i really like your blog but i think you already know that lol i keep saying it to everyone
> 
> everyone seemed to already mention the woc beauty bloggers i already follow. i dont think i have anything new to add. But I always keep my eyes open









 aww thank you my dear!


----------



## HeavenF (Sep 11, 2012)

glitzgalaxy.blogspot.com


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 15, 2012)

www.makeupgameonpoint.com   -Jackie/Lilpumpkinpie05 on Youtube
  	www.facebook.com/alexandrabutlermua   -AlexandraBond on Youtube.  Her facebook page is filled with FOTDs, that have product listings.  She's also a MUA on Love and Hip Hop ATL and lists a lot of the products used for actresses (yes, that's on purpose) looks.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 14, 2013)

Awww, thank you! : )


----------

